# Help with Yamaha RX-V373 surround sound receiver



## Gwapo james

Hello, I am trying to hook up my receiver and get no sound when I push the radio button to listen to fm stations. Also when I plug in my cellphone to front jack to listen to my music. This receiver has a setup program that is very confusing for the common person. I do not know what should be on or off in the setup program.

I hope I can find somebody who can give me the settings they used in the setup program (everything from sound, hdmi,and other settings).

I have a Panosonic blue ray player hooked to my receiver, which I finally got to work somewhat. I can now watch movies but when I go to NET on the menu it says no internet connection. My Wifi and cable box worked on my other receiver and I could use the NET for netflix, You tube and others.

This is all attached to my Samsung plaza tv. I just believe all this has to do with the settings in the receiver menu to get sound and the internet. I have no problem with the WiFi when using my laptop or phone. Like i said, does anyone have a settings list I can go by? Thank you


----------



## harsh

Do you have an antenna of some sort connected to the FM antenna input? No amount of settings and configuration is going to bring in radio stations without an antenna.

The Yamaha manuals used to be pretty good about how to connect things. Did you not get either the Easy Setup Guide or the User Guide?


----------



## lugnutathome

Not sure what you are doing/not doing but I have included the manual here. The Yamaha receivers are set up to permit a vast array of set up configurations. But if you step back a bit and look at this high level they are really simple. Harsh mentioned no antenna? Does it have a tape monitor switch? If so its expecting to hear its output passed back in via that.

Its simple really size your speakers from the menus and the rest is your configuring your inputs. In the menus you can drill in on an input and set it's properties just leave them "Auto" and they will detect whatever input source (HDMI/Optical/Coax/Composite) is "hot" automatically.

In initial set up there is a bit about setting the voltage switch (I'm guessing based on having had 8 of their receivers in the past) should default to USA settings but check.

If you need the quick set up information let me know I can snarf that off their support site easily enough.

Don "don't let it confuse you just step back and look at it from a higher level" Bolton


Gwapo james said:


> Hello, I am trying to hook up my receiver and get no sound when I push the radio button to listen to fm stations. Also when I plug in my cellphone to front jack to listen to my music. This receiver has a setup program that is very confusing for the common person. I do not know what should be on or off in the setup program.
> 
> I hope I can find somebody who can give me the settings they used in the setup program (everything from sound, hdmi,and other settings).
> 
> I have a Panosonic blue ray player hooked to my receiver, which I finally got to work somewhat. I can now watch movies but when I go to NET on the menu it says no internet connection. My Wifi and cable box worked on my other receiver and I could use the NET for netflix, You tube and others.
> 
> This is all attached to my Samsung plaza tv. I just believe all this has to do with the settings in the receiver menu to get sound and the internet. I have no problem with the WiFi when using my laptop or phone. Like i said, does anyone have a settings list I can go by? Thank you



View attachment 24480


----------



## MysteryMan

As harsh stated your Yamaha RX-V373 must be connected to a AM/FM antenna in order to receive radio broadcasts. Note, your Yamaha RX-V373 is not internet ready. Your Panasonic Blu-ray player must be connected to the internet to use NET. Your best audio/video connections should be Panasonic Blu-ray player HDMI Out to Yamaha RX-V373 HDMI In 1. Yamaha RX-V373 HDMI Out to Samsung Plasma TV HDMI In.


----------



## lugnutathome

Also you will need to read how to use the tuner itself. The idea of dials and buttons simple noted for such purposes evade the engineers at Yamaha it may be fine, you just aren't on a station.

Plus. It appears they USB port on the front will power and process the audio from your native charge connector cable for the iPhone/Pod equipment


----------



## Gwapo james

harsh said:


> Do you have an antenna of some sort connected to the FM antenna input? No amount of settings and configuration is going to bring in radio stations without an antenna.
> 
> The Yamaha manuals used to be pretty good about how to connect things. Did you not get either the Easy Setup Guide or the User Guide?


thank you for the reply. i have hooked up many receivers with and without surround sound throughout my life. even if i did not hook up the fm antenna, living between NYC ,Philly and Allentown, Pa, i should get a few stations even if faint. I get nothing when I hook up the antenna. The front pannel shows the FM stations playing...I'm confused..must be a setting I'm missing in setup program.


----------



## Gwapo james

lugnutathome said:


> Not sure what you are doing/not doing but I have included the manual here. The Yamaha receivers are set up to permit a vast array of set up configurations. But if you step back a bit and look at this high level they are really simple. Harsh mentioned no antenna? Does it have a tape monitor switch? If so its expecting to hear its output passed back in via that.
> 
> Its simple really size your speakers from the menus and the rest is your configuring your inputs. In the menus you can drill in on an input and set it's properties just leave them "Auto" and they will detect whatever input source (HDMI/Optical/Coax/Composite) is "hot" automatically.
> 
> In initial set up there is a bit about setting the voltage switch (I'm guessing based on having had 8 of their receivers in the past) should default to USA settings but check.
> 
> If you need the quick set up information let me know I can snarf that off their support site easily enough.
> 
> Don "don't let it confuse you just step back and look at it from a higher level" Bolton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RX-V373_manual.pdf


Thank you, but it's not the antenna. I have hooked up many receivers in my past, but this one confuses me. i live between NYC, Philly and Allentown, Pa. Even without antenna, signals would be pulled in and I'd be able to hear something. I have the setup manuel downloaded, but not the easy guide as you mention. It could be the voltage switch and I will check but I doubt it since I bought it off a guy near me who had no problems.

I disconnected my Optimus 3270 professional series with 650watts to hook up this one, only because it had surround sound speakers and HDMI hookups and I got a 55" LG Ltd tv with it all for $700.00. But honestly, I thought with HDMI cables everything went through them including sound so no need for any av or sound cables. I was wrong, because even with hooking up the HDMI cables between tv, receiver, Wi-Fi/cable box and blue-ray, i still find i need cables for sound. I'm ready to chuck the Yahmaha with all those confusing controls and buttons, and just go back to my Optimus since it has dolby surround also.


----------



## Gwapo james

MysteryMan said:


> As harsh stated your Yamaha RX-V373 must be connected to a AM/FM antenna in order to receive radio broadcasts. Note, your Yamaha RX-V373 is not internet ready. Your Panasonic Blu-ray player must be connected to the internet to use NET. Your best audio/video connections should be Panasonic Blu-ray player HDMI Out to Yamaha RX-V373 HDMI In 1. Yamaha RX-V373 HDMI Out to Samsung Plasma TV HDMI In.


Thank you, i tried those connections and had no picture or sound. The only thing that works is HDMI out from reciever to TV. Blu-ray to HDMI1 on reciever and Wi-Fi/Cable to HDMI2. I do not get the net from my Blu-Ray but I can watch movies.

I disconnected my Optimus 3270 professional series with 650watts to hook up this one, only because it had surround sound speakers and HDMI hookups and I got a 55" LG Ltd tv with it all for $700.00. But honestly, I thought with HDMI cables everything went through them including sound so no need for any av or sound cables. I was wrong, because even with hooking up the HDMI cables between tv, receiver, Wi-Fi/cable box and blue-ray, i still find i need cables for sound. I'm ready to chuck the Yahmaha with all those confusing controls and buttons, and just go back to my Optimus since it has dolby surround also.


----------



## lugnutathome

There is an HDMI setting that handles audio. If the prior owner passed it thru the receiver to the monitor. It should default to the receiver. In the set up menus review the settings for your HDMI inputs.

Don "checking my eyelids for light leaks now" Bolton


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## jimmie57

Gwapo james said:


> Thank you, but it's not the antenna. I have hooked up many receivers in my past, but this one confuses me. i live between NYC, Philly and Allentown, Pa. Even without antenna, signals would be pulled in and I'd be able to hear something. I have the setup manuel downloaded, but not the easy guide as you mention. It could be the voltage switch and I will check but I doubt it since I bought it off a guy near me who had no problems.
> 
> I disconnected my Optimus 3270 professional series with 650watts to hook up this one, only because it had surround sound speakers and HDMI hookups and I got a 55" LG Ltd tv with it all for $700.00. But honestly, I thought with HDMI cables everything went through them including sound so no need for any av or sound cables. I was wrong, because even with hooking up the HDMI cables between tv, receiver, Wi-Fi/cable box and blue-ray, i still find i need cables for sound. I'm ready to chuck the Yahmaha with all those confusing controls and buttons, and just go back to my Optimus since it has dolby surround also.


You should have ( where possible ) an HDMI cable from each device to the Yamaha and an HDMI from the Yamaha to the TV.
I believe that you have to tell the Yamaha in the setup what device is in which HDMI connection.
The Blu Ray connection on your receiver is HDMI 1. usually the TV ( In this case the DirecTV receiver ) for this set is HDMI 2.


----------



## Gwapo james

harsh said:


> Do you have an antenna of some sort connected to the FM antenna input? No amount of settings and configuration is going to bring in radio stations without an antenna.
> 
> The Yamaha manuals used to be pretty good about how to connect things. Did you not get either the Easy Setup Guide or the User Guide?


yes, the antenna is connected.


----------



## Gwapo james

lugnutathome said:


> There is an HDMI setting that handles audio. If the prior owner passed it thru the receiver to the monitor. It should default to the receiver. In the set up menus review the settings for your HDMI inputs.
> 
> Don "checking my eyelids for light leaks now" Bolton
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Ill look for that in settings


----------



## jimmie57

Gwapo james said:


> Thank you, i tried those connections and had no picture or sound. The only thing that works is HDMI out from reciever to TV. Blu-ray to HDMI1 on reciever and *Wi-Fi/Cable to HDMI2.* I do not get the net from my Blu-Ray but I can watch movies.
> 
> I disconnected my Optimus 3270 professional series with 650watts to hook up this one, only because it had surround sound speakers and HDMI hookups and I got a 55" LG Ltd tv with it all for $700.00. But honestly, I thought with HDMI cables everything went through them including sound so no need for any av or sound cables. I was wrong, because even with hooking up the HDMI cables between tv, receiver, Wi-Fi/cable box and blue-ray, i still find i need cables for sound. I'm ready to chuck the Yahmaha with all those confusing controls and buttons, and just go back to my Optimus since it has dolby surround also.


What is the bolded text above ? This should be the HDMI from your DirecTV receiver.

I was just reading that if you do not have any stations preset it will not output any AM or FM. Check to see how to select preset radio stations.


----------



## MysteryMan

Gwapo james said:


> Thank you, i tried those connections and had no picture or sound. The only thing that works is HDMI out from reciever to TV. Blu-ray to HDMI1 on reciever and Wi-Fi/Cable to HDMI2. I do not get the net from my Blu-Ray but I can watch movies.
> 
> I disconnected my Optimus 3270 professional series with 650watts to hook up this one, only because it had surround sound speakers and HDMI hookups and I got a 55" LG Ltd tv with it all for $700.00. But honestly, I thought with HDMI cables everything went through them including sound so no need for any av or sound cables. I was wrong, because even with hooking up the HDMI cables between tv, receiver, Wi-Fi/cable box and blue-ray, i still find i need cables for sound. I'm ready to chuck the Yahmaha with all those confusing controls and buttons, and just go back to my Optimus since it has dolby surround also.


HDMI cable provides audio and video. You need to turn on the HDMI Control on your Yamaha RX-V373. Follow the directions on pages 59, 75, and 76 of the Owner's Manual. Unless your Blu-ray player is Wi-Fi ready it must be connected to the internet via ethernet cable from your router.


----------



## machavez00

The RX-V373 is part of YHT-497 HTIB. I also recently purchased this to replace an older Yamaha receiver. The issue I'm having is when I bring it out of standyby. I see this..
















Unplugging the RX-V373 fixes the problem until it goes back into standby. If I run the HDMI out through a HDMI switch this also works, but I should not have to do this. A call to Yamaha was no help. The CSR suggested taking it to a service center.


----------



## jimmie57

Does it do the purple screen if you turn it off after using it and then turn it back on to use it ?


----------



## machavez00

Yes. The genie will give the screen pictured, the TV will have an all purple screen if I switch to it.


----------



## jimmie57

For a test, try running the HDMI cable from the DirecTV receiver directly to the TV. You can use an optical or digital coax for the surround sound.
Tis would rule out or confirm that the Yamaha is the problem.


----------



## machavez00

It does that with the apple TV if I turn that on first.


----------

